# >*>*>*> friday pics!!!! <*<*<*<



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

First time I have started this thread, I feel special 

Oldest learining to drive








Kids Having Fun at DSO


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Mmmmmm...
Learning to eat with chop stix.
Wicked moon light caught with IPhone.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

My first Bluebonnet of the year.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

We clean up every once and a while








The flower girl had too much fun








How I feel today


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Gator Country...Gator 911 "Big Al"


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Already 1 year old
Munchkin and momma
Boat tire fell off. 























Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Oil well cake


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

*Kimchi Fries
Artichoke Iced Tea
Click the pictures for recipe 



*


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

Little job for a 2 cooler 
Little man hunter 
Breakfast


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

Wax museum














Inlaws chihuahua that they rescued from the streets


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

Rylee and hunter


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

My sons first year shooting 4H rifle team.








Not perfect, but not too bad.








Harder than you would think, since this is the size of the targets at 50ft.








Wonder what this baby cost? (sorry for the lousy pic)


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Shot small-bore rifle for 4-H for many years as a kid(all the way up through my first year of college). It was a blast and we had one hell of a team. Ft. Bend County 4-H Rifle Team. Went to state several times. Those were the days. We were lucky and had some real nice Anschutz rifles donated to us if I remember correctly. Before that we shot older DMC rifles...


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

1) Haven't been to the Battleship Texas since I was a kid, still pretty cool!
2) Got a behind the scene tour of the Saint Arnold Brewery
3) So happy Moon Tower reopened...nothing like a rabbit hot dog and a Naked Nun brew on a gorgeous day!


----------



## TXAGGIE10 (Jun 1, 2009)

Went to Matagorda this past weekend for our annual "Guys Weekend".

Stayed at the "Whatever Fishing Lodge" Definitely enjoyed it.









At the jetties:









Up the river:









Sun setting the last night:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Our newest member of our fleet. Picked up last night.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Skyler my youngest grand daughter. She is going to run for Jr Miss Rodeo Texas this year.
Ginger doing Mardi Gras.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

My happy little Tooter.

School lunch with my oldest almost 9 year old.

Rion and Paige being their normal selves.....


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

lol saw this guy this morning


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Found this skull at the lease last week. 








My little daredevil.


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Haley*

My little friend Haley at the Farmer's Market.

She not only loves to fish, but likes to clean and eat the fish too, this was at kid fishing day!

BB


----------



## troutkiller69 (Feb 24, 2011)

BigNate523 said:


> lol saw this guy this morning


BigNate I seen that same guy last week he passed me up I tried to get the picture but almost wrecked laughing when I seen it was a guy in suit and not a woman.


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Good times










Hand batter chicken brest served on a regular ol bun and some waffle fries take that Captain Dave!!










Ready to get back to Baton Rouge good memories there : )


----------



## Gulfcoastin (Feb 9, 2011)

BigNate523 said:


> lol saw this guy this morning


I work this guy! we were laughing about this yesterday.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Gulfcoastin said:


> *I work this guy!* we were laughing about this yesterday.


you his pimp?

sorry, i couldn't resist!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

troutkiller69 said:


> BigNate I seen that same guy last week he passed me up I tried to get the picture but almost wrecked laughing when I seen it was a guy in suit and not a woman.


Didn't see this guy, but did see a blue Chev. pickup with a camper and a sign on the back saying 565K miles on 610 by the Dome.
Didn't have time to get a pic.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Wednesday Galveston north and south jetty before the wind came in :hairout:


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Playing around with my new camera.


----------



## Gulfcoastin (Feb 9, 2011)

osoobsessed said:


> you his pimp?
> 
> sorry, i couldn't resist!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


hahaha, I'd go broke pimping him!


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Granddaughter's new outfit

My special Shrimp N Grits

Spicy shrimp with white wine cream sauce

Some great WA state oysters in Napa this week


----------



## gcmboats (Aug 11, 2012)

Dinner for two..
Monday 50+ MPH wind


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

New place in alvin to ride last weekend, can't remember the name of the place though..off of fm281.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Friday Pics*

Friday Pics


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

couple more, before and after the wash, fun riding, hate the wash


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

true meaning of parrot head........


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Ankle sprain Tuesday night, hopefully I can fish again in a couple of weeks.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Zeitgeist said:


> Ankle sprain Tuesday night, hopefully I can fish again in a couple of weeks.
> 
> View attachment 585668


OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Zeitgeist said:


> Ankle sprain Tuesday night, hopefully I can fish again in a couple of weeks.
> 
> View attachment 585668


That rascal is almost as big as a basketball.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Chazz1007 said:


> New place in alvin to ride last weekend, can't remember the name of the place though..off of fm281.


Mud land?


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

Totally forgot about this one...I'll take my Escalade in chrome please...for realz...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Part 1*

Great Pics as usual and even more early Food Cp)orn .. May have to serve a double post..

Chickpeas CousCous topped w/ Garlic Wine Mussels

Rubbed Da right way Trout

Spicy Herb Red Feech Half-shell

Cheeken n Stix

Authentic Brazilian Stew made with Red Palm Oil from Brazil


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Part 2*

RedFeech Marsala with a Special Sauce

Chipotle Honey Glazed Rib eye w Roasted Red Pepper Vinaigrette topped with a roasted Poblano Vinaigrette --

Klever after his Steak n Bones Birthday nap...

:brew:


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Baby hummingbirds*

These two were nesting in a small tree at the resort we stayed at in Napa.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

MrsFish said:


> Totally forgot about this one...I'll take my Escalade in chrome please...for realz...


Big high rollers do vettes


----------



## Mike Oxbig (Jan 7, 2006)

*Good times on the water*

4.25


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

Time for lunch!

Chicken
Pizza
Crawfish
Steaks


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

I saw that car parked at the outlet mall in La Marque and took pics. My car is currently in the shop getting chromed up.....;-P


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

MrsFish said:


> Totally forgot about this one...I'll take my Escalade in chrome please...for realz...


Probably matches his grill, not the one on the truck!:dance:


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

Here some more!

Shrimp bisque
Broccoli cheese potato soup
Pineapple chipotle glazed ribs
Apple cobbler


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Friday Pics*

1. My daughter and niece eating some super blue popsicles, lovin' the smock on my niece lol!

2. Even though my daughter had strep and a virus, she still managed to be camera ready


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

espanolabass said:


> Probably matches his grill, not the one on the truck!:dance:


I tried to see, but his windows were tinted way too dark...

And that Vette is legit now!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Rob The Rude said:


> My sons first year shooting 4H rifle team.
> 
> Not perfect, but not too bad.
> 
> ...


Get him the shooting shoes, it helps keep your feet still.

I shot for A&M when it was an actually NCAA Team. Those picts bring back memories.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

MrsFish said:


> I tried to see, but his windows were tinted way too dark...
> 
> And that Vette is legit now!


And plenty of Caddy's registered to that address.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The boat is finally finished. Now, all it needs is some slime. 

Birthday girl on her ride.

Blue hard at work, holding down the couch.


----------



## Skeeter Bait (Jan 17, 2006)

*Pups enjoy some yard time*

Some yard time. Sometimes it doesn't seem like Feb.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Bought some D2 tool steel to make my first knife. Coming along nicely. 9" long. Gonna be a tough arse blade.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Look who I got to meet!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Dang, you two look good together, Shawn!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

yeah, but then this guy came along and proposed to her.

she was a good sport!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

And knowing all y'all on here...here's a few for your spank bank:


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

Mont, I can help with the slime. Just call.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Nothing wrong with being a Perv, just wrong getting caught
Me and my girl
My son, Jordan, senior year at A&M Consol
Winning shot from 43 yard free kick by Jordan


----------



## jbart (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm so hungry my belly is gnawing on my backbone and I come to Friday Pics only to see all the good food.......As usual, all the pics are great


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

My first time fishing with my grandson.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> And knowing all y'all on here...here's a few for your spank bank:
> View attachment 585775
> View attachment 585778
> View attachment 585779


God bless you sir! So sweet it brings a tear to my eye.

Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

I met her Friday night at the cook off. Yummy yummy!


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

StrikerX said:


> I met her Friday night at the cook off. Yummy yummy!


Im at a loss who is she


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

Bigj said:


> Im at a loss who is she


Yes, who is she?


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

Jennifer Reyna...she does traffic for News 2 in the mornings.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> Look who I got to meet!
> 
> View attachment 585773


Whose the fat guy?


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

StrikerX said:


> Jennifer Reyna...she does traffic for News 2 in the mornings.


she can direct my traffic any morning day or night :doowapsta


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

dbarham said:


> Whose the fat guy?


It's the guy from american pickers.


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

Zeitgeist said:


> Ankle sprain Tuesday night, hopefully I can fish again in a couple of weeks.
> 
> View attachment 585668


In about twenty years that ankle will remind you that you once spained it.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Jay Baker said:


> It's the guy from american pickers.


 Oh


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

dbarham said:


> Whose the fat guy?


Hey! He is built for comfort not speed. At least that is what I tell everyone.


----------



## excapmarine (Jan 26, 2006)

She's the only reason I watch Channel 2 in the morning. Got tired of that goofy Sharron Melton laughing at everything Don and Bob say. And all you hear is her background laughs and comments, even during Curry's weather reports. I personnaly wish they would replace her.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

*Pictures I've taken this month of various stuff.

In front of The Happy Plumber in Brazoria










At our local Home Depot










Churchill Grocery's awning was a victim of the high winds










Sunset a few nights ago








*


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

A plaque a friend made for my mother of me at 19 holding the gun I talked about Daddy teaching me to shoot with. He still has that old .22.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Trying to mount up my Saito .56 cubic inch 4-stroke nitro methane burning .9 horsepower engine to my All Star rod is proving to be a challenge.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Gary said:


> Trying to mount up my Saito .56 cubic inch 4-stroke nitro methane burning .9 horsepower engine to my All Star rod is proving to be a challenge.


Go big or go home! :slimer:


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

spirit said:


> A plaque a friend made for my mother of me at 19 holding the gun I talked about Daddy teaching me to shoot with. He still has that old .22.


 WOW!!!!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

you best not post your address or your hubby gonna be busy defending the house! Cool photo!


----------



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

Thursday Fatty.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Miss Pam and me on the ill fated Carnival Triumph back in August. Who knew.......


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Miss Pam and me on the ill fated Carnival Triumph back in August. Who knew.......


Love the photo of a very beautiful and loved couple


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Finally get to relax a little around my house


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

All I can say Is Reyna makes her rounds!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

StrikerX said:


> I met her Friday night at the cook off. Yummy yummy!


Better not let Gloria know it was Jennifer you were fantasizing about when y'all got home.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

couple of pics from bob hall yesterday


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> you best not post your address or your hubby gonna be busy defending the house! Cool photo!


Thanks, 'cept hubby ain't got no worries. You know that scene in Divine Sisters of the YaYa Sisterhood when Caro says something about what I wouldn't give to have those thighs and Niecie says I'm sure they're still buried in there somewhere? Well, that is what I think of when I look at that picture. lol


----------



## Deriso (Jun 21, 2011)

Captain Dave said:


> RedFeech Marsala with a Special Sauce
> 
> Chipotle Honey Glazed Rib eye w Roasted Red Pepper Vinaigrette topped with a roasted Poblano Vinaigrette --
> 
> ...


You need to feed that poor dog!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I've been Blessed to have 4 different players sign paperwork for my PGA Tour Instructor credentials 

Seen 1 player win on the PGA Tour 3 times 2 players win on 
the Nationwide Tour 3 times and 1 player win on the Champions Tour 3 times. This year Dawie signed for me, today he became a European Tour Winner!!!! 


Just Saying!!!!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

we emptied that table 4 to 5 times tonight

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

fun at the beach








the wife with a 20inch sheepshead from BHP


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

jc said:


> .


good one!:brew:


----------

